# Assassin Snails in a Cherry Shrimp tank.



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

I've read where other swear they've seen snails killing shrimp, but I just can't wrap my head around it. It's like a turtle running down and killing a rabbit.

I think it's far more likely that the shrimp are dying for some other reason (maybe just natural causes) and the snails are just doing nomming the bodies.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

I was one of the first few people that witnessed assassins going for shrimp. It does happen and when it does, they don't just kill the shrimp and leave. They'll eat shrimp in a similar manner as they do to snails. They'll literally suck the insides out, leaving a dead shell. The shrimp was sucked out and all the snail left was an exoskeleton. 

So I don't think an assassin killed your shrimp. These occur very rarely so don't be alarmed when keeping them together. It's extremely rare and certainly nothing to fret over.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

i agree. more likely it died then found it and started to eat it.


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

I used to have a Assassin Snail/Cherry 30 gallon tank setup. It was doing rather well and the Assassins were really multiplying like crazy. Much more than I had expected and wasn't able to figure out why. I really didn't put anything in but an algae wafer or two per week since they really didn't need anything special and from time to time a meaty pellet you would give to your corycats. The cherry shrimp never did do so well in the tank and I couldn't figure out why until.....

I for one have seen Assassin Snails catch and kill 2 shrimp. It was in a fish catcher (plastic hang on bucket) with about 30 or so snails and a male and female with eggs cherry shrimp (meant to be a free gift for the purchaser).

The Assassins seam to go from underneath the shrimp between their long legs and the tiny ones in the back and use their snout to somehow tag the target shrimp. I say that because after I saw this with the female all the snails went after her. It was almost like their snout was biting them as the female tried to get away and was pulled back a little and then finally got away. But all the snails started afterwords to go after her as though she was marked for death. I again saw this with the male.

I was catching the Assassins to sell them online. I eventually collected 100+ snails.

I highly recommend removing the shrimp from the tank as it is now tainted with the Assassins. From my experience the Assassins will never be fully removed from the tank once they are introduced just like any other snail unless you use something that will kill them but what you use will more than likely kill the shrimp too.

Best wishes,
James


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks James...

So far there is only one assassin snail in this tank. There are countless very small ramshorns, though. Seems the assassins aren't even interested in them. Next time I see the assassin I will definitely remove it. 

Thanks!


----------

